# Cloth diapers in retail stores?



## Hellga (Apr 16, 2008)

I'm not even pregnant yet, not even TTC, but I'm already thinking about baby showers for when I'm pregnant. It is customary in my family for everyone to bring a package of diapers or wipes with their baby shower gift. However, I plan to exclusively CD. I know that they sell crappy prefolds at walmart, but are there others available in chain stores that we could recommend to my family members when the time comes?

I also plan to use cloth wipes, but I'll be making those myself (as soon as I get a serger) and making my own liquid for them...I'm allergic to every single brand of disposable wipes I've looked at, so that wouldnt' even be an option.


----------



## Mrs-Mama (Jul 2, 2007)

There are very few brick and mortar stores that sell CDs. But, http://nickisdiapers.com/ and possibly some other sites have online registries


----------



## LawrenceDoula (May 2, 2007)

You can do a google search for a store in your area, but no major stores carry cloth that is worth anything. With my daughter we got a lot of the Gerber prefolds (from Target) but they were not very good.

When I was pregnant with my son I used myregistry.com online. You can add items from any store online to one registry.

I know it can be hard to get family on board with cloth, but you can do it! Maybe you can find nice ways of communicating how important it is to you. I tried to show my family how much money I saved and how easy all the new fancy cloth diapers are to use. Now they're totally on board! If they took all the money they would have spent on those disposables and wipes together you could get a good stash of cloth!


----------



## meesa143 (Jul 3, 2007)

Target is selling Bumkins covers and AIOs on their website now. You can add those to a registry.


----------



## mkmoro311 (Oct 23, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *meesa143* 
Target is selling Bumkins covers and AIOs on their website now. You can add those to a registry.

Whole Foods sells Bum Genius CD as well!


----------



## katie9143 (Oct 3, 2006)

if you sew, why not ask them to bring a yard of a fabric that you can use tomake dipes, or wipes? flannel, fleece, hemp - whatever your local shop carries that you think you might use. that would be better than getting a ton of sposies that you dont want, especially if none of the other suggestions work out in your area!


----------



## meesa143 (Jul 3, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mkmoro311* 
Whole Foods sells Bum Genius CD as well!

Really?! I haven't been there for a while.


----------



## ssj77 (Apr 13, 2006)

BumGenius are available in SOME whole foods. They aren't available at all of them yet. Many, if not most, online cd retailers have registries though









HTH,
Sultana


----------



## littlefornow (Apr 21, 2007)

A lot of small diaper stores like mine not only offer a registry, but we also allow for local pickup. I just had a grandma-to-be call me Friday to get 18 BGOS for her daughter's baby shower and she picked them up an hour later.


----------



## Cekimon (Feb 3, 2008)

if your target or whole foods doesn't carry CDs, your best bet is to search for local stores in the area that are specialty type stores for nursing moms and babies. there's a store in my area that is mainly directed towards nursing and breastfeeding supplies but the owner keeps branching out into other things as she gets more customers requesting things like CDs. When I first went there, she had a small display of cloth items but now she has expanded a lot. she also carries mama cloth... that's where i first saw mama cloth!!!

i heard that some targets have cloth in stores.. not just online... but haven't seen them in my target and probably won't.


----------



## llamalluv (Aug 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mrs-Mama* 
There are very few brick and mortar stores that sell CDs. But, http://nickisdiapers.com/ and possibly some other sites have online registries









Thankyouthankyouthankyou!

I'm in the same position as the OP - not pregnant *YET* and I was looking for some place to register for something other than Gerber prefolds! This site is PERFECT!







:


----------



## PoppyMama (Jul 1, 2004)

Austin Baby www.austinbabystore.com does registries and it is owned by two moms who bring their kids to work.


----------



## bettymamma (Aug 19, 2008)

I had the same problem. We even put the online registry info in the invites..I still got wal mart prefolds. I have a lot of friends who cd as well...same problem.
What finally worked....my mother and law asked us specifically what we wanted...since it is first grandbaby. So we got her on board with the cd'ing and she got us a great gift package from weebunzdiapers.com. Then we placed an order to "fill in the gaps" of what we didn't have. I think the package deals are sometimes easier for people. So much confusing info out there...I don't think people know what to buy!

PS- Does anyone know why the older generation says it's ok to use store bought pf's. My mother and my aunt think it is ridiculous that I won't buy them...as that is what they always used. I'm wondering if they used to be better quality when cd'ing was still the norm????????


----------



## mommathea (Apr 7, 2008)

My target also sells the Diaper Service Quality gerber diapers. The good ones, not the poly-fill.


----------



## ~Megan~ (Nov 7, 2002)

Well Target carries Bumkins but I think they aren't very good as far as cloth goes. Some people have said that Bumgenius is being tested in some stores, hopefully they will start carrying them!


----------



## eliotsmommy (Mar 18, 2008)

Just saw BumGenius 3.0s at our local Target (in Chicago) yesterday. Granted, there were only 3 pink and 1 yellow on the rack, but it looked like there had been more, as there were a few empty racks!


----------



## Ifluffedthree (Dec 3, 2004)

Cosco and Target are both carrying cloth diapers sets these days.

Any cloth is better than no cloth -- I would even vote on the poly fill cloth at Baby's R Us over the Gels, plastics and dioxins in disposables and G diapers.

google to see if you have a local. established WAHM in your area who may also work with you.

ie: 18.5 years ago I was having a shower for my 1st baby. I ASKED for cloth diapers -- I received 6 dozen prefolds -- it was one of the best gifts I got (and I received just about everything inclusive of furniture that I needed).
I recently had a customer soon to be having her very first baby. She is out of state but originally local and wanted to use cloth and support a local business.

She ordered her first dozen, her friend ordered her second dozen of newborn fitteds, and a collective group of loving friends ordered her next set of Smalls of 15 diapers. For the most part she can add in a quality dozen of small prefolds and her covers and she is set for about the 1st year. She was lovely to work with and she was able to pick out what colors and prints she personally wanted for her new baby.

On the informational side of things. You will "usually" get a superior product from a WAHM Diaper Company. Unlike the mainstream companies, with a WAHM company you get some choices in what you would like -- being that these choices come with a more customized service attached, you would need to expect to allow a larger cushion in time for the over all transaction depending on the size of the order. Wholesalers sell bulk to the buying retailers who carry bulk, thus often a quick return time to the consumer. Many WAHM companies create one of a kind product often times using superior materials and their independent design. Usually a more distinctive and less mass produced in appearance.

I bet you would have a local wahm who could also help provide some of your needs if you would like a bit of variety.

Good luck, and congrats for making the healthy leap into the cloth world.


----------



## Talula Fairie (Jan 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mkmoro311* 
Whole Foods sells Bum Genius CD as well!

Not every Whole Foods. Mine only has 7th generation and G diapers. And I've been to several Whole Foods in Northern CA -same deal. You'd think that here in crunchy California we'd be better, but alas, no.


----------



## azariahsmom (Aug 12, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommathea* 
My target also sells the Diaper Service Quality gerber diapers. The good ones, not the poly-fill.

How can you tell the difference? What will the package say?


----------



## azariahsmom (Aug 12, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eliotsmommy* 
Just saw BumGenius 3.0s at our local Target (in Chicago) yesterday. Granted, there were only 3 pink and 1 yellow on the rack, but it looked like there had been more, as there were a few empty racks!

Lucky! I live in Georgia and I doubt I will see CDs any time soon in a store around here!


----------



## mommathea (Apr 7, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *azariahsmom* 
How can you tell the difference? What will the package say?


Gah, what do they say. I have to think now, I haven't finished my first cup of coffee







The store tag on the shelf says diaper service quality, but I think the package says something about them being premium diapers.
The cheep ones sell in a pack of 12 for $10, and will say super absorbant poly-fill,
The good ones are 6 for $12. That is one way to tell the difference. They are a smaller package and more money. Also the cheep ones will have that weave (birdeye) feeling, and the good ones will be more cottony feeling. I wish I had a package here at the house, but It has been months since buying some.
I hope that makes sense.


----------

